# Pumptracks im Braunschweiger / Wolfenbüttler Umland



## buttonmaker (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wer kennt Pumptracks im weitläufigen Braunschweiger Umland?

Bekannt sind mir:

- Wolfenbüttel / Lechlumer Holz
- Ilsenburg

Grüße


----------



## buttonmaker (17. Oktober 2014)

Kennt keiner weitere? Oder gibt es einfach keine?? :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 115kgbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Wir bauen grade was beim Kollegen in den Garten. Großraum Wolfenbüttle. Die von die genannten kenne ich aber auch nicht. Hast du da genauere Infos???

Gruß


----------

